# How many women bird hunt.



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I haven't visited this form in a long time. The how many women members caught my eye so I have followed the post. I put on a M-S women only pheasant hunt and only got two members from here to come and I see neither of them posted. I have been bird hunting for fifty years now and I have never ran in to a women hunter (except deer and most of them lately with a bow). Is there a reason women don't bird hunt?


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

I love to hunt game birds but there isn't enough of them around on the Federal/State land to go after. I rabbit hunt A LOT in the winter and turkey hunt in the spring. I have never seen another women hunter in the field. But I only hunt the state land and many people are scared of it.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

There are a few of us out there! I grouse hunt much more that phez. Last year I only got out on one preserve hunt.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I dont care for using a shotgun. I have gone rabbit hunting but besides that its deer. And I cant use a bow and arrow even though I think I would like it.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> I have been bird hunting for fifty years now and I have never ran in to a women hunter (except deer and most of them lately with a bow). Is there a reason women don't bird hunt?


Really... you havent run into the likes of me :evil: I am out there in the field,woods,swamp, mountain, lake, river, wherever there is game you will find me!
I hunt pheasant, grouse, woodcock, sharpies, huns, ducks, deer, elk, bear, moose... and will for the rest of my days.
I had an early introduction to my way of life, my father used to take me out duck hunting when I was very young, I would help him with the decoys and enjoy the activities. He bought me a single shot 20ga. when I was 10 y/o and used to buy me shotgun shells for my birthday Sept. 13th. then turn me loose to bring home squirrels, rabbits and grouse for dinner. He never deer hunted but for some reason I wanted to, I shot my 1st deer when I was 12y/o.

I train my own dogs and take great pride in my hunting. Although I generally do hunt alone for various reasons, and I am sure you know it is difficult to find a good hunting partner, especially when you are talking upland bird hunting. I do hunt with my husband but he travels for work a lot, and before I was married, I just couldnt find the right partner that was as enthusiastic as myself,(tried a few) so I always hunted and fished by myself, and my dog of course.

I take several 2-3 day trips to NLP for grouse hunting and go to Nodak, then southward to duck hunt, plus the big game hunting takes me all over, going to Alaska in Sept. for moose  
I have property that I hunt in the thumb that I have released pheasants on over the past 15 years, I generally get my birds when I go, plus it is great training for my dogs.

you will only find fish and game in my freezer to eat and that is my preference. I do not ever have to buy meat. 

So... we are out there, at least I know I am every chance I get, rain, blizzard or shine.

K


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol: Girl you are something else and I thought I was bad. You make me look almost sain. I do have a little chicken in the freezer too though.:lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

ERNURSE Sheeesh girl, step away from the coffee!!! LMAO. You are my hero.


----------



## MerlinsMom (Mar 2, 2007)

If I could hold a shotgun without my fingers going numb, and could actually come close to hitting a target without my eyes crossing, I'd SURE as heck bird hunt, or deer hunt, or anything hunt.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> ERNURSE Sheeesh girl, step away from the coffee!!! LMAO. You are my hero.


that is funny because I came in to work at 0300 this AM and had PLENTY of coffee in me when I wrote that reply


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> that is funny because I came in to work at 0300 this AM and had PLENTY of coffee in me when I wrote that reply


Yeah, like YOU need caffeine. :lol:


----------



## shawndonna (Apr 16, 2005)

I used to love to hunt birds but while working I had to choose between bow hunting for deer and other hunting. Bow hunting won. I am now retired and looking forward to other types of hunting. This year I was all set to turkey hunt when a family crisis arose and as most of you will agree we are still the caretakers so that is what was required of me that week. I was honored however when Gunner allowed me to help him clean his nice tom this year. ERnurse you are my hero!!!!!! I love Moose meat can you pm me with the specs of your trip? How much are you driving did you get a guide? Thanks,
Shawn

aka Grace and Tess's Mom (Lab and Brittany)


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Im having my wife and daughter to take hunters safety and wife wants to go on and phesant hunt at a rooster ranch with me cant wait for that but she said ill have to clean the birds 
Thanks to shawndonna showing me how to clean the turkey I shot I got to show a friend how to clean his after he got his with me. 
PS, Shawn hope all that walleye taste good I gave to you


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

I hope your taking them on a walk up hunt and not a European Tower hunt. I did the European hunt thing and totally hated it. The birds were nothing but holes and steel by the time they hit the ground. After the tower hunt we did a walk up and that was a lot more fun than watching some guy throw birds off a tower. It didn't seem very sportsmen like to me. As far a cleaning the birds... if your going on a guided hunt they normally do that part for you. Have a great time on your bird hunt!


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have done many walk hunts I will never do a tower hunt that just isnt a hunt style I like. I will have my shorthair that runs the field and If the cleaning isnt included ill save the 2-3$ a bird and do it my self. And if she likes it ill try to take her out duck hunting but dont want to push it to far this is all new to her


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I will birdhunt but I don't own dogs, so I usually wait for an invitation. And, archery-deer hunting is my true love so that does interfere with bird hunts. I don't duck hunt cause I hate the taste of duck. But, I'll go for just about any other kind of bird.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Gunner, get her out on a preserve hunt ASAP! Then she can join me at our women's grouse camp! Take me fishing, we will gang up on her and convince her that it is a great plan!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I hunt and fish any chance I get. This was my first turkey season this year and was not successful. I had opportunities for shots but held out for the big kahunna. I also made alot of first year "oh craps" but it was fun all the same.

I have bird hunted but only on preserves. There are 3 of them in my area. I have a pup that I am desperately trying to find someone in my area to help me train before he gets to much older but have not had much success with finding anyone.

I would rather hunt and fish more than shopping. Well unless it was at Cabelas, Gander Mountain or any other sporting goods store. LOL


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

WD was the original poster on this thread, but havent heard anything from him. Riverlady, did you scare him away???


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> WD was the original poster on this thread, but havent heard anything from him. Riverlady, did you scare him away???


Now, why the heck do I get blamed for everything? Huh?  

I don't know ERnurse, it is a good possibility.:lol:


----------

